# See? ~ There is a perfectly good scientific reason why I NEED chocolate in my life!



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

I knew it!  I knew there would someday be a reason why I needed chocolate. 

See, when my family/work/life gets me aggrevated, grabbing a chocolate bar is Health for me to lower my blood pressure 



> Leave it to the Dutch to help demonstrate the health benefits of chocolate. A study of older men in The Netherlands, known for its luscious chocolate, indicated those who ate the equivalent of one-third of a chocolate bar every day had lower blood pressure and a reduced risk of death.



Although the study is far from conclusive.  I am definitely willing to be a "guines pig" to prove them right! 

FULL STORY


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 1, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I knew it!  I knew there would someday be a reason why I needed chocolate.
> 
> See, when my family/work/life gets me aggrevated, grabbing a chocolate bar is Health for me to lower my blood pressure
> 
> ...



Hey, me too....especially after reading your other thread about how a happy disposition is also good for my heart. I know if I eat chocolate, it makes me happy, AND the chocolate itself is also good for my heart.
I'm going to the store now to get VERY healthy! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe the researchers in the other story you posted failed to ask if they ate 1/3 of a chocolate bar each day!   So it must have been the chocolate that caused the positive outlook.   This is a good article!  MMMM Chocolate!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I like all studies that say chocolate is good for my health too.  Happiness-wise and heart-wise!  But not all chocolate is the same.  Dark chocolate is better as they have more flavanoids.  Then there is the fats in chocolate which are not so good for your arteries.  So if you have a blockage within your arteries, your heart is not going to like it and I fear, your happiness is in jeopardy too. Everything in moderation as we still have to watch our fats. It would be great if they could make chocolate with olive oil as that is a good fat.  TW


----------

